# Windows 10 mobile for Lumia 630?



## impact79 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello,
i know that Redstone won´t work on that device, but i have been told that some previouse versions of Windows 10 mobile worked on it. Can you please give me some advice on how i can get a compatible version ?
Windows Insider App is already installed and i joined the fast ring. However, no updates are shown if i try to update in settings.....

Please help!

Regards,
impact 79


----------



## ngame (Aug 13, 2016)

impact79 said:


> Hello,
> i know that Redstone won´t work on that device, but i have been told that some previouse versions of Windows 10 mobile worked on it. Can you please give me some advice on how i can get a compatible version ?
> Windows Insider App is already installed and i joined the fast ring. However, no updates are shown if i try to update in settings.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At this time there's no way longer presents for your phone . 
you have to wait for Boot Loader unlock . by the latest news you should heard about it (Microsoft accidently published their secure boot golden key) it must no longer takes to the hack release then you can use upgrade advisor and registry hack to upgrade to TH2 (10586 build of windows 10)


----------



## fishersfish (Aug 14, 2016)

The link contains cabs download link for updating from latest wp8.1 to windows 10 mobile 10586.107. For Lumia 630 (RM-978) .
Using iutool to push cab files to the phone .Then check update for 10586 in settings.
Waitting for RS on L630 too...


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 14, 2016)

fishersfish said:


> The link contains cabs download link for updating from latest wp8.1 to windows 10 mobile 10586.107. For Lumia 630 (RM-978) .
> Using iutool to push cab files to the phone .Then check update for 10586 in settings.
> Waitting for RS on L630 too...

Click to collapse



Is there a link for .cab files of RM-976?


----------



## fishersfish (Aug 15, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Is there a link for .cab files of RM-976?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't have one. I only captured the update links for myself before.


----------



## impact79 (Aug 15, 2016)

fishersfish said:


> Sorry, I don't have one. I only captured the update links for myself before.

Click to collapse



Will it brick my device if i try the RM-978 files on my RM-976 ?


----------



## fishersfish (Aug 15, 2016)

impact79 said:


> Will it brick my device if i try the RM-978 files on my RM-976 ?

Click to collapse



I am just a guy who like flashing roms. I am not sure, it may not. ( Mine is a Dual-SIM module ,yours is of single SIM )


----------



## impact79 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just tried to flash those files on my RM-976. Unfortunately the update stops with ERROR 0x800b0100.
Seems that  the windows security .dll files are not properly registered.


----------



## impact79 (Aug 15, 2016)

Do i have to unlock the phone or something else before trying to flash ?


----------



## fishersfish (Aug 15, 2016)

impact79 said:


> Just tried to flash those files on my RM-976. Unfortunately the update stops with ERROR 0x800b0100.
> Seems that  the windows security .dll files are not properly registered.

Click to collapse



iutool doesn't need anything else to be done before pulling update files to the phone

Iutool Error Codes
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt131833(v=vs.85).aspx

 "TRUST_E_NOSIGNATURE" means what? Maybe someone knows it.


----------



## KillerTheLord (Aug 16, 2016)

I am getting 0x801882c1 error code while installing updates any idea about this? Error code specifies 0x801882C1 E_CABAPI_NOT_CABINET BTS_E_PER_APP_REQUEST_LIMIT_REACHED  not really sure what that means. Downloaded all files twice and tried.

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------




KillerTheLord said:


> I am getting 0x801882c1 error code while installing updates any idea about this? Error code specifies 0x801882C1 E_CABAPI_NOT_CABINET BTS_E_PER_APP_REQUEST_LIMIT_REACHED  not really sure what that means. Downloaded all files twice and tried.

Click to collapse



Solved this by deleting extra Desktop.ini file. How getting same error as above 0x800b0100.


----------



## fishersfish (Aug 17, 2016)

*Readstone can be run on Lumia 630 (512MB RAM) !* The update packages( cab files) can be downloaded from catalog.update.microsoft.com ( search your phone carrier name, like mine: 000-HK ), queue by time ,add 14343 to bucket and download .( other items for 10586 and erlier version; *there SHOULD HAVE the links for upgrading from wp8.1 to 10586.107* ). If you can not click to download , view the poped-up webpage's source then copy and sort the download links by yourself. 

You only need to download the files similar to the files you grabbed when updating 10586.107 to 10586.545. OR similar to the files in my attachment. It seems that difference to OS language packages can be ignored.
*.cbs_*.cab files are for FULL update, maybe they can be used on 10586.545  ; *.cbsu_*.cab files must can be used on 10586.545. They CANNOT be used at the same time, I update failed once due to this.

Replace IME and Speech data packages with yours.
Use iutool.exe to push cab files to your phone as usual.

If you update failed and your downloaded files are not broken, try to replace thoes files which their name start with or like:
*        microsoft.devicelayout_qc8x26_16k.mainos.cbs_
        microsoft.soc_qc8x26_16k.mainos.cbs_*
for other defination, replace this file: *microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos_res_480x800.cbs_*.cab* .I am not sure if it can be used on Lumia 630.

Here is my screenshot:                     SO.....SO exciting!!!


----------



## impact79 (Aug 17, 2016)

@fishersfish:
sounds great, thanks for sharing!

However, i don´t understand completely yet. I have Win Phone 8.1 Update (8.10.14234.375) on my Lumia 630 (Carrier 000-DE).
Which files do i have to download ?



fishersfish said:


> *Readstone can be run on Lumia 630 (512MB RAM) !* The update packages( cab files) can be downloaded from catalog.update.microsoft.com ( search your phone carrier name, like mine: 000-HK ), queue by time ,add 14343 to bucket and download .( other items for 10586 and erlier version; *there SHOULD HAVE the links for upgrading from wp8.1 to 10586.107* ). If you can not click to download , view the poped-up webpage's source then copy and sort the download links by yourself.
> 
> You only need to download the files similar to the files you grabbed when updating 10586.107 to 10586.545. OR similar to the files in my attachment. It seems that difference to OS language packages can be ignored.
> *.cbs_*.cab files are for FULL update, maybe they can be used on 10586.545  ; *.cbsu_*.cab files must can be used on 10586.545. They CANNOT be used at the same time, I update failed once due to this.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## fishersfish (Aug 17, 2016)

impact79 said:


> @fishersfish:
> sounds great, thanks for sharing!
> 
> However, i don´t understand completely yet. I have Win Phone 8.1 Update (8.10.14234.375) on my Lumia 630 (Carrier 000-DE).
> Which files do i have to download ?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I didn't find either(Maybe I am just too excited ). But there must be a way! A guy from my country ( China ) just capture a lot of update cabs ( from wp8.1 to w10m ) this month. But not include your phone. He must used an other way.
Here is the guy:
http://bbs.wfun.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1183465
http://weibo.com/u/1144511064


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 23, 2016)

fishersfish said:


> Sorry, I didn't find either(Maybe I am just too excited ). But there must be a way! A guy from my country ( China ) just capture a lot of update cabs ( from wp8.1 to w10m ) this month. But not include your phone. He must used an other way.
> Here is the guy:
> http://bbs.wfun.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=1183465
> http://weibo.com/u/1144511064

Click to collapse



Hi. Do you still have the Build 10586 for Lumia 630 dual sim 512 ram ?please upload this for me so I can flash it on my phone using WP Internal.please I really need it.


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 23, 2016)

ngame said:


> At this time there's no way longer presents for your phone .
> you have to wait for Boot Loader unlock . by the latest news you should heard about it (Microsoft accidently published their secure boot golden key) it must no longer takes to the hack release then you can use upgrade advisor and registry hack to upgrade to TH2 (10586 build of windows 10)

Click to collapse



I have downloaded the cab files and  but iutool give me error  no update files found


----------



## ngame (Oct 25, 2016)

mirasal2 said:


> I have downloaded the cab files and  but iutool give me error  no update files found

Click to collapse



Seems it's command issue . 
iutool -v -p C:\Update\*
this is the exact command for when you put update files in c:\Update folder , Do not forget \* it means install anything presents in this path .


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 25, 2016)

ngame said:


> Seems it's command issue .
> iutool -v -p C:\Update\*
> this is the exact command for when you put update files in c:\Update folder , Do not forget \* it means install anything presents in this path .

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to tell you it didn't work.
Do I have to extract cab files?
Which version from iutool should use,mine is seems like 2014 version


----------



## ngame (Oct 25, 2016)

mirasal2 said:


> I'm sorry to tell you it didn't work.
> Do I have to extract cab files?
> Which version from iutool should use,mine is seems like 2014 version

Click to collapse



No difference witch version are you using . 
and surely you don't have to extract cabs . It the thing that will phone do on prepairing for installation


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 26, 2016)

ngame said:


> No difference witch version are you using .
> and surely you don't have to extract cabs . It the thing that will phone do on prepairing for installation

Click to collapse



Could you tell me the steps clearly,please?


----------



## ngame (Oct 27, 2016)

mirasal2 said:


> Could you tell me the steps clearly,please?

Click to collapse



It's super easy . 
1 - Run cmd as Administrator 
2 - go to path of iutool using these commands : 
DriveLetter: (like D: or E 
cd fullpath (like cd D:\hack)
3 - use this command to run iutool with path of update files :
iutool -v -p fullpath (like iutool -v -p c:\update\*)

Note: Your phone better to be LCD turned on and unlocked phone .


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 27, 2016)

ngame said:


> It's super easy .
> 1 - Run cmd as Administrator
> 2 - go to path of iutool using these commands :
> DriveLetter: (like D: or E
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't work again, it says no update file found, my device is u looked and my screen opened. I have Lumia 630 dual sim, is there any way else to push these cab files?
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## ngame (Oct 27, 2016)

mirasal2 said:


> Didn't work again, it says no update file found, my device is u looked and my screen opened. I have Lumia 630 dual sim, is there any way else to push these cab files?
> I really appreciate your help.

Click to collapse



We found a way to unlock boot loaders and we have way to create custom roms so be sure we will share them to help all of you to flash phone to w10m directly .


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 27, 2016)

@mirasal2 

On your screenshot we can see "iutool.exe iutool-v -p c:\cabs\*" why


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 28, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @mirasal2
> 
> On your screenshot we can see "iutool.exe iutool-v -p c:\cabs\*" why

Click to collapse



I have tried several commands it says bad command or something, for me tow commands worked with no update file found:
iutool-p -v c:\cabs
iutool-v -p c:\cabs
but the star goes to ngame help " Do not forget \* it means install anything presents in this path"

---------- Post added at 05:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 AM ----------




ngame said:


> We found a way to unlock boot loaders and we have way to create custom roms so be sure we will share them to help all of you to flash phone to w10m directly .

Click to collapse



Thank you all, please make it quickly!
When I expect to see this? Is these in the near days or it will take months?
thank you again.


----------



## ngame (Oct 28, 2016)

mirasal2 said:


> I have tried several commands it says bad command or something, for me tow commands worked with no update file found:
> iutool-p -v c:\cabs
> iutool-v -p c:\cabs
> but the star goes to ngame help " Do not forget \* it means install anything presents in this path"
> ...

Click to collapse



We are working to build it for several devices , but once we get them ready first we publish some test roms to make sure we did our works nice


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 28, 2016)

ngame said:


> We are working to build it for several devices , but once we get them ready first we publish some test roms to make sure we did our works nice

Click to collapse



Thak you. I wish it will be ready tomorrow ☹ ?


----------



## agv91 (Oct 29, 2016)

fishersfish said:


> I am just a guy who like flashing roms. I am not sure, it may not. ( Mine is a Dual-SIM module ,yours is of single SIM )

Click to collapse



Hi, I have the same Lumia and the same problem, but I can't open these links on Edge and Opera too running on Windows 10 RS_1. Can you help me?


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 29, 2016)

agv91 said:


> Hi, I have the same Lumia and the same problem, but I can't open these links on Edge and Opera too running on Windows 10 RS_1. Can you help me?

Click to collapse



Hi, what exactly your problem is? Just save as txt file then you can download the cabs with download manager or something similar.


----------



## agv91 (Oct 30, 2016)

mirasal2 said:


> Hi, what exactly your problem is? Just save as txt file then you can download the cabs with download manager or something similar.

Click to collapse



Hi, Links seems to be offline and the page is blank either I save it in TXT or in HTML too


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 30, 2016)

Any interop around for L630 rm-987??


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 30, 2016)

agv91 said:


> Hi, Links seems to be offline and the page is blank either I save it in TXT or in HTML too

Click to collapse



Try this at the attachment


----------



## mirasal2 (Nov 1, 2016)

ngame said:


> We are working to build it for several devices , but once we get them ready first we publish some test roms to make sure we did our works nice

Click to collapse



Hey, please. What about this? any hope to progress??


----------



## Luxon (Nov 6, 2016)

Guys, any clue on how to force the Lumia 620 to update from 10.0.14393.321? I am using a registry trick to fake the phone to Lumia 636. The phone received the RS1 update and updated from 10.0.10586.494 to 10.0.14292.321 and now it stuck to build .321.
Any way to force it to update to .351 by using some registry tweak?
Thank you.


----------



## fishersfish (Nov 25, 2016)

mirasal2 said:


> Hi. Do you still have the Build 10586 for Lumia 630 dual sim 512 ram ?please upload this for me so I can flash it on my phone using WP Internal.please I really need it.

Click to collapse



*I only have 10586.448 for 059V9M1 ( Different preset input methods and speech data ), download here:
http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-978/guid/059V9M1
Only the *.ffu file, use ffutool.exe to flash: View attachment ffutool.rar
RM978_02040.00021.15235.50006_RETAIL_prod_signed_1035_0268D6_000-HK.ffu
CRC32:631bdd74

The following is the update package's link(10586.x -> 10586.682):*
View attachment w10m_10586.x--to--10586.682_dlink.txt
Change the phone's language to your own after hard reset...


----------



## fishersfish (Nov 25, 2016)

agv91 said:


> Hi, Links seems to be offline and the page is blank either I save it in TXT or in HTML too

Click to collapse



Sorry for that. The Link is broken due to bbs.wfun.com... @mirasal2 @ngame
Here I put the link file again ( For RM-978, 059V9M1 )( Hope they always are accessible ):
View attachment wp8.1-to-w10m10586.107_dlink.txt
And by the way, post 10586.x/14393.x-->14393.448 here:
View attachment w10m_10586--to--14393.448_dlink.txt


----------



## mirasal2 (Dec 3, 2016)

fishersfish said:


> Sorry for that. The Link is broken due to bbs.wfun.com... @mirasal2 @ngame
> Here I put the link file again ( For RM-978, 059V9M1 )( Hope they always are accessible ):
> View attachment 3948091
> And by the way, post 10586.x/14393.x-->14393.448 here:
> View attachment 3948092

Click to collapse



Thanx man, I get those cab files from last link,but when trying to flash them using iutool it shows no update files found, do you have method to return them into ffu flash file?


----------



## fishersfish (Dec 5, 2016)

mirasal2 said:


> Thanx man, I get those cab files from last link,but when trying to flash them using iutool it shows no update files found, do you have method to return them into ffu flash file?

Click to collapse



Sorry , I cannot help.


----------



## mirasal2 (Dec 6, 2016)

fishersfish said:


> Sorry , I cannot help.

Click to collapse



Dont worry it's ok. ☹


----------

